# Does AdFree Android keep developers from making money from ad impressions?



## Absolute (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm thinking of removing the app and just going through a little annoyance just to help the developers. I'm not sure how ad blockers work on the financial end so can someone please help me know.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Typically, yes. Definitely for websites. I assume the same goes for ad-supported apps.


----------

